# Shakes &amp; Fidget 10&amp;euro; Code gegen Counter Strike Source (5&amp;euro;)bei Steam geschenk



## Goldbaersche (12. Dezember 2009)

Tach Leute,

 eigentlich erklärt die Überschrift schon Alles.ICh biete hier meinen Shakes & Fidget Browsergamecode gegen ein über Steam geschenktes Counter Strike Source an.Den Code kann man nur bei Neuanmeldung einlösen und er ist 10€ wert,mehr weiss ich auch nicht darüber.(COde ist aus der aktuellen PCGames Extended)
 Da gerade bei Steam in der Wochenend Aktion CS nur 5€ kostet,wollte ich es mir eigenlich zulegen.Nun ist da aber das Problem,dass mein Paypal-Konto ebenso wie mein Click&Buy Konto überzogen ist(dauert noch ein bisschen bis zum Weihnachtsgeld).Deshalb versuch ich hier mein Glück.
 Bei Interesse einfach einen Kommentar posten.Keine Sorge der Code ist 100% ungenutzt und ihr bekommt ihn auch als Erstes.(Nachdem ihr mir eure Steam-Daten genannt habt,damit ich sie überprüfen kann auf Echtheit)

 MfG Goldbärsche


----------

